# Glycerine for  Water Question



## egirlxx7 (Jan 17, 2013)

On soaping 101 channel she makes a liquid glycerine Castile soap. I punched in the amounts into the SBM calculator. 

13oz Olive oil, 1.5 Coconut, 1.5 castor, the water amount given from SBM says to use 3oz KOH and 10oz of water.

The recipe given from 101 says to use* 3oz of KOH and 6oz of glycerine*. and using the  same amounts of oils as listed above. 

Is this amount lower because its glycerine or is this because there is a discount being taken because its not water???. 

I have made this soap before as/ the original recipe, but I want to try this again and but I make my own with a better understanding as to why this is if i formulate my own. 

When I made it previously I could not use the soap right away, I had to let the paste sit for over a week before it could dilute it and use it.


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2013)

I use more glycerin than her recipe calls for.  If I don't the soap paste gets too thick too fast.  It also take longer to neutralize if you use less glycerin.


----------



## Wandawump (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to try making liquid soap too. When you talk about neutralizing it, what exactly does that entail?


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2013)

Well you really don't add anything to neutralize the paste.  I test my paste with Phenol drops.  Put a little paste on a paper towel and put a few drops of Phenol on the paste.  If it tests clear then it is ready to go, if not, let the paste set until the Phenol doesn't turn pink when applied to the paste.  I have found that if use more glycerin I don't have as long a waiting period.  Go down to post#17 by Babs.  This is the method I use.

http://forums.debbiemay.com/index.php?/topic/8232-wow-learning-curve-for-liquid-soap-making/


----------



## Wandawump (Jan 17, 2013)

It says the video is private :???:


----------



## egirlxx7 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wandawump said:


> I would like to try making liquid soap too. When you talk about neutralizing it, what exactly does that entail?



As best as I can put it......would be to say that if you are using water as your base liquid when making Liquid Soap, you will need to neutralize your soap when the cook is finished. This way any excess alkali is neutralized by your solution of  borax or citric acid

For soaps made with the glycerine base method you will not need to neutralize the soap.

If anyone can make it clearer, please do..


Also, thank lsg, for the link the text is helpful in its explanation.

E.


----------



## Wandawump (Jan 17, 2013)

Thankyou  How much borax or citric acid is used?


----------



## egirlxx7 (Jan 17, 2013)

There is a very popular book which explains the full details for anyone who wishes to go into liquid soap making. I often refer to it myself as I consider myself "new" to liquid soap.

Catherine Failor (author)
Making Natural  liquid Soaps. (book)

Here is a link to blog, who uses the Failor method, and explains neutralizing.

http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/how-to-make-liquid-soap/

you can ctrl+f and search neutralize​


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2013)

Wandawump said:


> It says the video is private :???:



Sorry, I downloaded it to my computer , but they must have put restrictions on it since I downloaded it.


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2013)

Wandawump said:


> Thankyou  How much borax or citric acid is used?



You don't use any boric acid or citric acid with glycerine liquid soap.


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2013)

If you are a member of the Dish forum you can access this tutorial on making easy glycerin liquid soap.  If you are not a member, you will need to sign up to access the forum

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/154728-an-easy-liquid-soap-method/


----------



## Wandawump (Jan 18, 2013)

Great thankyou ladies


----------



## Wandawump (Jan 18, 2013)

I've bought Catherine Failor's book and had a read of it but I'm wondering about colour, the LS I have made using Soaping101's recipe, the finished soap is a amber colour, how would i get it colourless?


----------

